# Good Beer Week



## surly (19/5/13)

Lets us know about all your Good Beer Week revelations and news.

Mine was the Moo Brew Porter on tap at the Terminus Hotel. Very nice beer that made my drunken evening. That and the friendly service, the beer nerds in the crowd and the good music. 
Cant wait till the Colonial tap take over tomorrow at the botanical


----------



## manticle (19/5/13)

I was there last night too.

Packed. Enjoyed the spartacus IPA and didn't mind the moo brew vintage. Had the choc milk porter from someone or other and had to leave it - thin and just not great.

Expensive for a schooner ($14) but I got a couple of freebies, got to chat to a couple of mates and a couple of new people and good to see so much interest in beer from everyone.

Also sampled the watermelon sour (from someone else's glass - look away Punkin) and while I wasn't it the mood for sours, I thought it was pretty good. Would probably prefer a fruit other than watermelon but it was a well made beer.


----------



## Spiesy (19/5/13)

Yep, absolutely packed there last night. Cocko, me, our wives and some mates rolled in around 7pm - there was a line up, so we snuck in through the restaurant entrance - surprised other people didn't. Was a fun night, although I should have paid more attention to the drink specials...

Did anyone see the band?


----------



## Spiesy (19/5/13)

Thinking of hitting up the Birra del Borgo Degustation Dinner @ Guy Grossi's joint on Tuesday night. Pricey, but sounds like an amazing night - anyone else going?

And I'm hitting SpecTAPular for the Friday arvo session... Great Beer Week!


----------



## surly (19/5/13)

The band were great. I was a bit too far gone to properly appreciate them but they added some mood to the event.
Was at the Botanical for the Colonial tap takeover today then visited Mrs Parmas for the IPA's. Great Sunday session 

Excuse the dodgy phone pics:














This was probably my highlight. If Mornington do a bad beer, I haven't tried it.


----------



## surly (22/5/13)

Just got back from a beer tasting at Carwyn Cellars in thornbury.
Tasted many beers from people such as 3 Ravens, Cavalier, Kooinda, Boatrocker, Moondog, Mountain Goat and Sideshow Brewers.
My favourites would be the Black IPA from Cavalier, the homebrew on tap from "Dan" and a couple of the the offerings from 3 Ravens such as their ESB and Porter.


----------



## Khellendros13 (27/6/13)

I was actually sitting next to a woman and man from Mornington Brewery at GABS. Turned out he was a brewer there, and quite friendly both of them. He mentioned that the brewers are very homebrew friendly there...


----------



## Yob (18/9/13)

he Inaugural Good Beer Showcase









On October 9 and 10, Good Beer Week will take over Ormond Hall, part of The Village Melbourne, for two evenings showcasing great local beer.
Up to 25 Victorian breweries will have stalls at which you can sample some of their finest beers.
Entry costs *$25* *+ bf *for which you receive twenty 60ml tasting tokens and a food voucher to be used at The Village Melbourne.
There are two four hour sessions you can attend.
Wednesday 9 October 4:30pm to 8:30pm
Thursday 10 October 4:30pm to 8:30pm
There is a limit of 400 tickets per session, so make sure you book your tickets early to secure your place in Good Beer history.
Tickets are available to purchase here.
or for more information head to Good Beer Week.
See you at Ormond Hall!
The Good Beer Week team

Sounds good, havnt looked to see what's available but with 20 tickets....


----------



## surly (18/9/13)

It does sound good Yob, is on my birthday too.. Might have to take the thursday off and head down


----------

